# A salad of citrus fruits



## di reston (Aug 26, 2018)

Here in Italy the citrus fruits are already ripening. The weather here is hot, and I've started to make salads of citrus fruits. OH loves them. It's just a simple fruit salad of a mixture of citrus fruits, as foollows:


8 ripe oranges
1 grapefruit
Juice of 2 limes
a few tangerines
Orange flower water to taste, but go easy on it
Grated rind of 1/2 lemon, plus juice
sugar

Method:

With a sharp knife, cut away the peel of the fruits, but don't discard them immediately. Set the peel aside.
Next, with a sharp knife, cut the fruits into segments, i.e. grape fruit, orange and tangerines
Grate the lemon zest, but don't overdo the quantity
Separate the segments from the tangerines
Keep all the off-cuts.
Put the fruits into a bowl, and then squeeze the zests and any remaining juices and put the juices into the salad bowl
Now put in a couple of drops of orange flower water
Add sugar to taste, but on the sweeter side
Squeeze any remaining juices from the peel and put in the salad bowl.

Put into the fridge to a) let the flavours meld and b) lower the temperature, but don't add any ices cubes.

Any hints to make it even better than the above would be welcome!
Ex. a citrus sorbet?

Serve up and enjoy


Do you have a refreshing salad to share? I'd be very interested to know!


di reston


Enough is nerver as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi Di.
Here in our small Heritage Valley of California, we have citrus fruits all year. Your recipe sounds delicious but maybe it would be nice to have some sweet color, like dried cranberries, or cherries? In winter pomegranate seeds would be very pretty.


----------



## di reston (Aug 26, 2018)

That a very nice way of making it more interesting! Thank you for the suggestion!



di reston



Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 26, 2018)

Chiffonade of mint is nice with citrus.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 26, 2018)

Most of the citrus grown in the USA comes from Florida or California, but the best grapefruit on the planet (IMHO) is Texas Ruby Red from the Rio Grande valley. 

That citrus salad sounds good. I don't think I have ever had a totally citrus salad. 

CD

Texas Ruby Red grapefruit...

.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 27, 2018)

Blood oranges!


----------



## di reston (Aug 27, 2018)

I got some blood oranges today, and I also got a bottle of Limoncello. The lemons that go into that are large and fruity and have a wonderful flavour, often used in Limoncello. It was very good, and the grated peel was amazing in the salad, but it doesn't need all that much. Or am I erring on the caution side? I reckon as well that a citrus sorbet would go well: what do you think?


di reston



Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## CraigC (Aug 27, 2018)

di reston said:


> I got some blood oranges today, and I also got a bottle of Limoncello. The lemons that go into that are large and fruity and have a wonderful flavour, often used in Limoncello. It was very good, and the grated peel was amazing in the salad, but it doesn't need all that much. Or am I erring on the caution side? I reckon as well that a citrus sorbet would go well: what do you think?
> 
> 
> di reston
> ...



Do you put the limocello in the freezer? That makes it turn into s slushy!


----------



## caseydog (Aug 27, 2018)

di reston said:


> I got some blood oranges today, and I also got a bottle of Limoncello. The lemons that go into that are large and fruity and have a wonderful flavour, often used in Limoncello. It was very good, and the grated peel was amazing in the salad, but it doesn't need all that much. Or am I erring on the caution side? I reckon as well that a citrus sorbet would go well: what do you think?



Have you ever made Limoncello? My father and I made some a few years ago. It was a fun project. But, it is a lot easier to buy it. 

CD


----------



## CraigC (Aug 28, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Have you ever made Limoncello? My father and I made some a few years ago. It was a fun project. But, it is a lot easier to buy it.
> 
> CD



Maybe, but most of the brands aren't very good and will freeze like water. Our homemade cost about half the price of Toschi and is just as good. Secret, use grain alcohol instead of grapa or vodka.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 28, 2018)

di reston said:


> Here in Italy the citrus fruits are already ripening. The weather here is hot, and I've started to make salads of citrus fruits. OH loves them. It's just a simple fruit salad of a mixture of citrus fruits, as foollows:
> 
> 
> 8 ripe oranges
> ...


Interesting. I  often make fruit salads for dessert as my Mother did but I've never used the grated peel of the lemon. I'll try it next time. Thanks, Di.

Thanks


----------



## di reston (Aug 28, 2018)

Yes, I have made Limoncello, it was quite easy to do. I'll root out the recipe, because it's quite a while since I made it, but now's the time to do it. 


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## di reston (Aug 29, 2018)

I decided, after all, to buy some - it's very popular here, and I found myself thinking 'What's the point, when bought is so good!' I also found a recipe for Limoncello mousse that looks very interesting. I'll stick to the original idea because I don't want to over-egg the pudding!


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## caseydog (Aug 29, 2018)

di reston said:


> I decided, after all, to buy some - it's very popular here, and I found myself thinking 'What's the point, when bought is so good!'



We only made it one time. It was a lot of work. But, it was fun to do once, just to say we did it. My sister loves Limoncello. 

CD


----------

